# DS #5473: Okamiden (USA)



## Chanser (Mar 12, 2011)

^^ndsrelease-6915^^

Do not ask for ROM links!


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh look, he already claimed it as his own.


----------



## gameandmatch (Mar 12, 2011)

Lamefuck again. They are getting quicker by the second.


----------



## Chanser (Mar 12, 2011)

Might be nuked because they're not 5MB RAR files.


----------



## aj_hix36 (Mar 12, 2011)

Hell yes! I


----------



## Narayan (Mar 12, 2011)

Why this not show on my fave romsites?


----------



## iFish (Mar 12, 2011)

If LameFuck hates us so much why the fuck does he bother dumping games to help us?

Maybe he's the fucking idiot.


----------



## YayMii (Mar 12, 2011)

I was going to go "HELLZ YEAH" and go look for it, but seeing as it's LameFuck, I can wait.


----------



## aj_hix36 (Mar 12, 2011)

Google updates fast. Heres a hint use the file name. I'm kind of surprised how small the file is, less than 50MB.


----------



## gameandmatch (Mar 12, 2011)

Ok, I seem to be the only one not seeing this but why do you guys hate him (they whatever)?


----------



## jan777 (Mar 12, 2011)

wtf is a "revunue" stream anyway? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




loved okami on the wii. unfortunately, still havent finished it yet.


----------



## YayMii (Mar 12, 2011)

gameandmatch said:
			
		

> Ok, I seem to be the only one not seeing this but why do you guys hate him (they whatever)?


Overall pessimistic release group who hates GBAtemp and America.

@jan777: I guess they're trying to tell people to avoid GBAtemp because apparently we want their money.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 12, 2011)

There's a non-scene release out there for those who want it.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Mar 12, 2011)

YayMii said:
			
		

> I was going to go "HELLZ YEAH" and go look for it, but seeing as it's LameFuck, I can wait.


i goy t before lamefuck defiled it


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 12, 2011)

gameandmatch said:
			
		

> Ok, I seem to be the only one not seeing this but why do you guys hate him (they whatever)?


I second this.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 12, 2011)

d****** was a rom site... it was showing up in my earlier searches but it didn't sound like a rom site so i didn't check it.


----------



## gameandmatch (Mar 12, 2011)

YayMii said:
			
		

> gameandmatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And that explains everything


----------



## jan777 (Mar 12, 2011)

YayMii said:
			
		

> gameandmatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 it doesnt even cost us to be on GBAtemp. (internet connection maybe, but thats a longshot...)


----------



## gameandmatch (Mar 12, 2011)

small file due to compression within compression


----------



## trev1 (Mar 12, 2011)

*******************************************************************************
Okamiden_USA_NDS-CKVGZ
*******************************************************************************

Type.................: Game
Platform.............: NDS
Part Size............: 48,830,825 bytes
Number of Parts......: 1
Compression Format...: RAR
File name............: ckvgz-okam.nds
Date.................: 3/11/2011
Street Date..........: 3/15/2001

untouched release using NDS Backup Tool Wifi. Take it or leave it. 

Greets to Trev1 & DS-Scene & RetroGameFan.




ONCE AGAIN....NOT HIS DUMP...BUT WE ALL KNEW THAT RIGHT!.....


----------



## YayMii (Mar 12, 2011)

jan777 said:
			
		

> it doesnt even cost us to be on GBAtemp. (internet connection maybe, but thats a longshot...)


They're either talking about the ads here, or when Shoptemp was an actual store.

Anyways, I got a non LameFuck release. Okamiden_USA_NDS-CKVGZ.rar. For some reason, googling _that_ filename doesn't get any results.


----------



## akfgpuppet (Mar 12, 2011)

Chanser said:
			
		

> Might be nuked because they're not 5MB RAR files.



Until then this one lives!


----------



## Zorua (Mar 12, 2011)

128 MB (134,217,728 bytes)

It's pretty big. I don't think it's nuked.


----------



## akfgpuppet (Mar 12, 2011)

And soon the trolls will come asking about AP patches.


----------



## gameandmatch (Mar 12, 2011)

For those who have it, (mine's taking forever to decompress) what is the AP?


----------



## tlyee61 (Mar 12, 2011)

any report on akaio 1.8.6 with AAP enabled on a high speed micro SD


----------



## 1stkirbyever (Mar 12, 2011)

Based on a site. *coughcough* The only flash carts that seem to work are DSTwo, R4 with WOOD, & AKAIO with Akaio 1.8.6. I assume the AP is the basic White Screen/Black Screen AP. Though I don't know if this is true or not.


----------



## akfgpuppet (Mar 12, 2011)

gameandmatch said:
			
		

> For those who have it, (mine's taking forever to decompress) what is the AP?



Same as JAP.


----------



## Arithmatics (Mar 12, 2011)

whats with lamefuck and GBAtemp?

Why they hatin'?

OT: Is this anything like Okami? the NFO didn't help


----------



## gameandmatch (Mar 12, 2011)

1stkirbyever said:
			
		

> Based on a site. *coughcough* The only flash carts that seem to work are DSTwo, R4 with WOOD, & AKAIO with Akaio 1.8.6. I assume the AP is the basic White Screen/Black Screen AP. Though I don't know if this is true or not.



Thanks


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 12, 2011)

Working on AK2i+AKAIO 1.8.5 (yeah, too lazy to update).

Fun so far.


----------



## YayMii (Mar 12, 2011)

Arithmatics said:
			
		

> OT: Is this anything like Okami? the NFO didn't help


According to Wikipedia, it features much of the gameplay from Okami.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 12, 2011)

Game boots fine on cyclo DSi in DS mode on latest firmware, since no one has posted exactly what the AP (if there is any) I can't comment on if it works completely or not.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 12, 2011)

Holy ballz this game is fun so far. Very well made. Working perfectly on the latest Wood R4 firmware.


----------



## 1stkirbyever (Mar 12, 2011)

Once I can find my SDcard reader I should be able to confirm the AP since I have a horrible R4 cart. (Clone.)


----------



## tlyee61 (Mar 12, 2011)

1stkirbyever said:
			
		

> Based on a site. *coughcough* The only flash carts that seem to work are DSTwo, R4 with WOOD, & AKAIO with Akaio 1.8.6. I assume the AP is the basic White Screen/Black Screen AP. Though I don't know if this is true or not.


Sssssswwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeettttttttttttt Deal


----------



## panmusic (Mar 12, 2011)

AKAIO 1.8.6a and the game don't start... :-(((((


----------



## monkat (Mar 12, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> If LameFuck hates us so much why the fuck does he bother dumping games to help us?
> 
> Maybe he's the fucking idiot.



Uuuuhhhh....

Maybe because.....the world doesn't revolve around GBAtemp?

Come now, you should be able to concieve second and third person viewpoints by this age.


----------



## justin05 (Mar 12, 2011)

Awesome. The wait is over.


----------



## kupo3000 (Mar 12, 2011)

Lame's release works on WoodTT 1.25.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 12, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> iFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More importantly....who cares....a dump is a dump...as long as it works people should just be happy that they (once again) get free stuff


----------



## Yuan (Mar 12, 2011)

panmusic said:
			
		

> AKAIO 1.8.6a and the game don't start... :-(((((



Here it is working fine. Tested both with and without AAP.

Try formatting your SD or whatever


----------



## Seaking (Mar 12, 2011)

IMO ignore LameFuck, the group seems like a bunch of assholes.

gonna see if it works on the normal CEvo. will be back in a bit.
opening does not have black or white screens, so it starts good.


----------



## mobad (Mar 12, 2011)

It could be I'm just retarded but I just got the power slash and beat the baddies using power slash but now that I've left the spirit realm place and it asks me to cut some stone lamps and I can't...
Tried like 20 different ways and it came easily in the battle and I can't exit this place.
I'm thinking this is AP.
I'm using the latest AKAIO.

Edit: Yup AP.
I enabled the AP bypass and it works fine now.


----------



## DespizingU (Mar 12, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> More importantly....who cares....a dump is a dump...as long as it works people should just be happy that they (once again) get free stuff



Definitely. Can't believe people are going to pass this up because who it is dumped by.


----------



## Yuan (Mar 12, 2011)

mobad said:
			
		

> It could be I'm just retarded but I just got the power slash and beat the baddies using power slash but now that I've left the spirit realm place and it asks me to cut some stone lamps and I can't...
> Tried like 20 different ways and it came easily in the battle and I can't exit this place.
> I'm thinking this is AP.
> I'm using the latest AKAIO.
> ...



Good to know, thanks!


----------



## justin05 (Mar 12, 2011)

One thing, Cant seem to load my save date. After i turn off the the DS, all i see i the
START thing, and goes over to the history and what not. Im on Akaio 1.8.6

Never had any problems with other game when it comes to loading save datas.

Edit:

Scratch that. 
Seems to load my save data after enabling the AP Patch on the ROM Settings
itself.

Whats the other AP people are talking about?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 12, 2011)

I can confirm the AP. I'm sad now.


----------



## Legaia (Mar 12, 2011)

YayMii said:
			
		

> gameandmatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh man sudenly i start to love these dudes


----------



## Seaking (Mar 12, 2011)

after you cut the lamps what happens?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 12, 2011)

I think, I'm going to hold off on downloading this just because it's this kid who dumped it. GBAtemp should have it's own dumpers/scene or something, not the site itself, but members.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 12, 2011)

Seaking said:
			
		

> after you cut the lamps what happens?



With the AP, the lamps can't be cut, and you are unable to advance. You are just kind of stuck. Takes awhile to hit the AP too. Clever developers.


----------



## Seaking (Mar 12, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Seaking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i can cut the lamps, but nothing happens. what is MEANT to happen when you cut them?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 12, 2011)

Seaking said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's an excellent question. I'm not allowed to cut the lamps. I *assume* that after, you should be able to advance back into town to be able to destroy the rock at the entrance to town.


----------



## Zeroneo (Mar 12, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> I think, I'm going to hold off on downloading this just because it's this kid who dumped it. GBAtemp should have it's own dumpers/scene or something, not the site itself, but members.


He didn't dump it. He just stole this release from another guy.


----------



## Seaking (Mar 12, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Seaking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you gotta get his dad away from the rocks, gotta get Sake first it seems.


well, from what it looks like the Cyclo Evo works just fine with no patches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. im using 2.2


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 12, 2011)

Zeroneo said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's that guy's namefile then. I just don't want to download anything from LameFuck.


----------



## Zeroneo (Mar 12, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Zeroneo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was posted on Page 2: Okamiden_USA_NDS-CKVGZ


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 12, 2011)

The first (and probably only actual) dump was by CKVGZ. If you can find it, go for it.


----------



## gameandmatch (Mar 12, 2011)

Wood 1.26 does not bypass AP. (For those who did not read, the boy disappears after the spirit realm and disables all scrolls)


----------



## Mario92 (Mar 12, 2011)

It's easier to find CKVGZ release


----------



## iggloovortex (Mar 12, 2011)

this caught me severly off guard.


----------



## Master Mo (Mar 12, 2011)

Nice, I absolutely loved the first one. I hope this one lives up to my expectations...


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Mar 12, 2011)

Mario92 said:
			
		

> It's easier to find CKVGZ release


My tracker didnt even have the lamefuck release which made me happy.


----------



## Seaking (Mar 12, 2011)

ChuckBartowski said:
			
		

> Mario92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if its pwn, your welcome.

i will have to play more of this game later, sleepy atm.


----------



## jurai (Mar 12, 2011)

how bout you 10 year olds stop talking about pirating roms like stupid shits and start talking about the game itself


----------



## z.g (Mar 12, 2011)

gameandmatch said:
			
		

> Wood 1.26 does not bypass AP.


wood is not only wood r4. on wood rpg 1.26 with 'bypass protection' on game works fine.


----------



## Evo.lve (Mar 12, 2011)

My regular site only has the LameFuck release. Nty.

Gonna look on my tracker.

EDIT: AAAAAAAAND it's the CKVGZ release.


----------



## Gnargle (Mar 12, 2011)

God you people are such children.
WAAAAAAAAHHHH IT WAS DUMPED BY SOMEONE WHO DOESN'T LIKE GBATEMP
I WON'T DOWNLOAD IT NOW THAT'LL SHOW HIM WAAAAAAHHH
Grow the fuck up. It doesn't matter who the dumper is, there's no evidence of it in the ROM, it's completely irrelevant.


----------



## Evo.lve (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't like LameFuck, that's none of your fucking business.

You have no right to call me a child because I refuse to download a ROM from a certain release group.


----------



## KuRensan (Mar 12, 2011)

Hmm I'm going to try this one


----------



## Narayan (Mar 12, 2011)

hey people no fighting. you can talk about pirating the game and the game here. as long as it's related to the game. if you don't like what you're reading, ignore it. it's not only you reading this. some people may want to talk about piracy. it isn't against the rules so it's okay.


----------



## manaphy4ever (Mar 12, 2011)

wow okamiden released cant wait to play this game pokemon white and this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so much happy to spend my free time to play those games ^^


----------



## gamefreak94 (Mar 12, 2011)

What's wrong with downloading from lamefuck?
It's not like they get money when we download from them/him/her/it.
Or maybe it's a trap O.O


----------



## retrogamefan (Mar 12, 2011)

Okamiden AP Fix for those carts that need it until newer firmwares come out.

RetroGameFan Okamiden [CF6B793A] AP Patch.

ENJOY!!!


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks *again* retro. You always come through with the patch!


----------



## boktor666 (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh happy day!


----------



## DespizingU (Mar 12, 2011)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> I don't like LameFuck, that's none of your fucking business.
> 
> You have no right to call me a child because I refuse to download a ROM from a certain release group.



Whether he has the right or not, I would say that assumption isn't too far off. I mean seriously, we're all pirates here. Since when did people start to get judgmental about the person(or people) who puts up the file that they're going to illegally download?

But anyways, enough of this bullshit.

They have done a fantastic job of bringing the Okami world to a handheld. I have been aching for another game in the series ever since I finished the console game, and I am extremely happy it's finally here(although I personally would rather have had another console release, hopefully the next in the series will be one). I'm not too far into yet(just got my slash technique), but the controls feel good, the game looks nice, and it has that same great charm that Okami had.

This is definitely one of those games that I'm going to purchase. I want in my physical collection, and hopefully enough people do buy it so they'll make third.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 12, 2011)

Well like before treads like this is spammed and trolled.


----------



## NamoNakamura (Mar 12, 2011)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> Well like before treads like this is spammed and trolled.


Except no one is spamming or trolling.  They are giving legitimate, well-worded responses as to why they dislike a certain release group.  A few posts asks for some AP advice.  Lrn2internet.

As for Lamefuck, I can understand their dislike for America (I hate the country and I live in it), but what's wrong with GBATemp?  Seems like a pretty good community aside from a few idiots.

I agree with the idea that it shouldn't matter whose roms that you download.  It's not as if anyone's getting any money out of it, literally.  The developers of the game aren't getting anything, the release group isn't getting anything.  What, do you think Lamefuck sits on his computer chair at 3 AM, clasping his hands (or fapping) saying "Yes!  Someone downloaded my ROM!"?  I doubt it.


----------



## Depravo (Mar 12, 2011)

Can people stop giving LameFuck the attention he's clearly seeking? Discussions about the game only, please.


----------



## SLiV3R (Mar 12, 2011)

YES! Tis will hopefully be the game of the year on our DS =)


----------



## trev1 (Mar 12, 2011)

-snip-

Enjoy this awesome game guys ...its truly better then more you play...amazing


----------



## Ritsuki (Mar 12, 2011)

I just woke up and was thinking : "a prerelase of Okamiden would be nice. Meh, whatever, I've a lot of thing to do today" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thank you for screwing my plans  for today lol


----------



## zygie (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh god this completely slipped my mind (too obsessed with getting 236/236 in RH.)

Okamiden here I come!


----------



## megawalk (Mar 12, 2011)

lol. waited to long for this rom. love the game, love the company
love the uploaders because they make me look pro with their random swearing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



can't wait to try it out


----------



## DJPlace (Mar 12, 2011)

yet a sort of zelda clone to but on ds... wonderful just freaking wonderful i got too many games to play LOL. but this game got a good review from GI so yeah i'll check this out.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 12, 2011)

ah one of the big games for march finally out. Never played the ps2 older version but this will definitely play even on desmume.
and about the releaser, his/their name suggests it all... and gbatemp seems to be playing along


----------



## DJPlace (Mar 12, 2011)

i wonder if this is all touch screen control based? like the older zelda's for ds i rember playing the first okami on wii it was good never got far into it through. but do i need to know the first okami story to enjoy this or no?


----------



## BanditKing (Mar 12, 2011)

Zelda clone my ***

One of the best games for ps2 or wii.

I can't wait to play it.


----------



## BanditKing (Mar 12, 2011)

This is a direct sequel to Okami for ps2/wii.

But it uses a new hero so you could play it and understand what's going on.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Mar 12, 2011)

I found a rom link. Thanks and I will check it out in the future. I have other games to focus on ps3 right now.


----------



## nervx (Mar 12, 2011)

anyone with a g6lite get this to work?  i get either a black or white screen depending on rom settings but thats it.  i dont want to buy a new flash cart until we see what happens with 3ds.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Mar 12, 2011)

This, and maybe Monster Tale, represents what is likely the last hurrah for DS. A great way to end an era.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 12, 2011)

nervx said:
			
		

> anyone with a g6lite get this to work?  i get either a black or white screen depending on rom settings but thats it.  i dont want to buy a new flash cart until we see what happens with 3ds.


If it does not work with Retro's patch, I would suggest either trying to use an emulator or buying the game instead.


----------



## thieves like us (Mar 12, 2011)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> I just woke up and was thinking : "a prerelase of Okamiden would be nice. Meh, whatever, I've a lot of thing to do today"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's not really a pre-release. evidently, capcom moved up the original release date. I was able to pick up my retail copy with the pre-order bonus stylus and screen cleaner yesterday


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Mar 12, 2011)

*nosebleeds*
I am surprised that the releases are just swinging in!


----------



## Akotan (Mar 12, 2011)

Hoping this isn't last good (and long awaited) DS game. I'll play it when the right time comes.


----------



## Alison1 (Mar 12, 2011)

finally!!


----------



## Arp1 (Mar 12, 2011)

Good, now I can play an actual good DS game for a day instead of playing Xbox since I'm suspended for 1 day for my motto.


----------



## lordhell (Mar 12, 2011)

Super card DSONEi:
- Clean rom working great. (passed that AP part of power slash technique with no problem)


----------



## Rayder (Mar 12, 2011)

OK, what's the difference between the level selections?   I mean, I can guess that "greenhorn" will have more tutorial to it and will help you more through the game, but "old hand" says "for the full experience"....so is there less game in "greenhorn" than there is in "old hand" or is the helper stuff the only difference, or is the game significantly different between the two level selections?

I have never played the previous Okamiden game before, if that makes any difference.


----------



## Black ace (Mar 12, 2011)

Damn I just wondered if Okamiden would come out today while watching the super monkey ball 3d trailer. When I scrolled down... O_0


----------



## Takanato (Mar 12, 2011)

GeekyGuy said:
			
		

> This, and maybe Monster Tale, represents what is likely the last hurrah for DS. A great way to end an era.



Isn't Lego Pirates of the Caribbean gonna finish it?


----------



## Ikki (Mar 12, 2011)

Rayder said:
			
		

> OK, what's the difference between the level selections?   I mean, I can guess that "greenhorn" will have more tutorial to it and will help you more through the game, but "old hand" says "for the full experience"....so is there less game in "greenhorn" than there is in "old hand" or is the helper stuff the only difference, or is the game significantly different between the two level selections?
> 
> I have never played the previous Okamiden game before, if that makes any difference.



The demo said that in greenhorn your stuff (ink and solar stuff [not sure about the solar stuff]) gradually recovers or something like that.

I guess it kinda makes the experience not "full" since it lacks a challenge.


----------



## ShadowNeko003 (Mar 12, 2011)

Looks like I know what I'm playing after finals.


----------



## miyagiCE (Mar 12, 2011)

Just a shout-out to all EZ Flash V users, the RetroGameFan patch works like a charm (no surprise there)! Just got past the first (only?) AP area, where you cut down the stone lanterns.


----------



## Blaze163 (Mar 12, 2011)

I was looking forward to this, but now I have my own wolf it seems kinda superflous really. Might download it for a quick play but no doubt I'll get bored of it quickly and go play fetch with my husky instead.


----------



## ruok (Mar 12, 2011)

Anybody know the correct file size for the patched version? I found a 51mb and a 46.6 mb i dont know which one it is


----------



## princefarzan (Mar 12, 2011)

ruok said:
			
		

> Anybody know the correct file size for the patched version? I found a 51mb and a 46.6 mb i dont know which one it is


Depends on compression version, if there using rar or zip it might be a bit higher in size as apposed to if its compressed with 7z but you can't really tell if it's patched just from its compression size because it's the same size as the original clean version.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 12, 2011)

gamefreak94 said:
			
		

> What's wrong with downloading from lamefuck?
> It's not like they get money when we download from them/him/her/it.
> Or maybe it's a trap O.O



I second this.
If it's the exact same as the other release, it shouldn't matter.
Besides, just rename the file if it bothers you too much.

And you know, I don't think people care if the uploader(s) get money when you download it.
(I hope you know what I'm referring to...)


----------



## chadvader1234 (Mar 12, 2011)

miyagiCE said:
			
		

> Just a shout-out to all EZ Flash V users, the RetroGameFan patch works like a charm (no surprise there)! Just got past the first (only?) AP area, where you cut down the stone lanterns.


I cant slash the lanterns. I've read something about a Universal Child's Play patch in the JP version.

nvm I see the AP patch


----------



## Takanato (Mar 12, 2011)

Also touch screen capabilities for this game on NO$GBA/Zoomer has been disabled


----------



## phoenixclaws (Mar 12, 2011)

Nice to have a SCDSTWO.  Haven't had any issues with Okamiden yet.


----------



## Takanato (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh found a fix for Okamiden on NO$Zoomer. When you need to use the touch screen enable EX 5.


----------



## asakura8701 (Mar 12, 2011)

hi everybordy , just asking if someone able to play this game on dstt (or dstti) and with what firmware?? cause i try it with and without the patch the game won't lunch...


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 12, 2011)

OK.
Does it work or not?


----------



## Mesiskope (Mar 13, 2011)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> I was looking forward to this, but now I have my own wolf it seems kinda superflous really. Might download it for a quick play but no doubt I'll get bored of it quickly and go play fetch with my husky instead.


Malamutes are where its at.


----------



## rave420 (Mar 13, 2011)

there's a patch for it a few pages back, IT WORKS FOR ALL OLDER CARDS.


----------



## steveo581 (Mar 13, 2011)

even with the AP patch from page 4 it still wont load on DSTT


----------



## DarkShinigami (Mar 13, 2011)

steveo581 said:
			
		

> even with the AP patch from page 4 it still wont load on DSTT


try ttwood i got it to load with that


----------



## Chesskid1 (Mar 13, 2011)

is anyone else gettin problems with the voice acting being all screwed up??


----------



## Yuan (Mar 13, 2011)

Chesskid1 said:
			
		

> is anyone else gettin problems with the voice acting being all screwed up??



There is no voice acting, just these sounds. Okami was like that too.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 13, 2011)

unplayable in zoomer the brush does not work at all.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 13, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> unplayable in zoomer the brush does not work at all.



Enable EX 5 to use the brush when you need to I guess. I saw it on an earlier page.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 13, 2011)

what is EX 5?? looked through all the options in both zoomer and no$ i don't see it?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 13, 2011)

They are the Extras options. Each one is labeled EX 1 through EX whatever the last one is. They are available in one of the normal drop down menus for No$Zoomer. I know they're there, messed with them a lot trying to get games working when I didn't have a DS for awhile.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 13, 2011)

i dont see them i've looked in every menu there is nothing that says EX


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 13, 2011)

Other
-> EXTRAS
-> EX 1, 2, 3, 4, 5


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 13, 2011)

my other menu does not have an extras sub menu. what is it a plugin i have to download?!


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 13, 2011)

Only plugin I have is NO$Zoomer.kbd


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 13, 2011)

oh that menu is in 2.3.0.2


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh, I just thought that most people used the latest No$GBA and No$Zoomer at this point. My mistake. I tend to forget that other versions of the emulator existed before I started using it.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 13, 2011)

got it working but god it's so slow i have everything shut down to a min too...


----------



## panmusic (Mar 13, 2011)

I am using akaio 1.8.6a and I can't play this game.Anti-piracy enabled and everything.The weird thing is that the game hangs in a white screen but as I saw in my SD card it creates a save file.
I tried to format my SD.The first time Okamiden worked like a charm.I played over 2 hours without any problems and shut down my DS.The second time I tried to start the game,white screen again.After that,I formatted again.White screen as a result.I installed Akaio again with no results.I downloaded both dumps to try (Lamefuck and ckvgz) with the same results.What is going on?I can confirm that ALL other games run flawlessly except Okamiden.Any suggestions?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 13, 2011)

fuck this game is almost unbearable to play you have to switch off and on ex 5 each timer you cannot leave it on it slows down the game to a crawl and there's a lot of painting parts and by the looks of it gets worse in later dungeons too...


----------



## jadawin (Mar 13, 2011)

I disagree. It's a wonderful game! Playing games is a matter of what mood you are in each time.


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Mar 13, 2011)

jadawin said:
			
		

> I disagree. It's a wonderful game! Playing games is a matter of what mood you are in each time.



He's playing it on an emulator with problems. It doesn't have anything to do with how it normally should play.


----------



## panmusic (Mar 13, 2011)

panmusic said:
			
		

> I am using akaio 1.8.6a and I can't play this game.Anti-piracy enabled and everything.The weird thing is that the game hangs in a white screen but as I saw in my SD card it creates a save file.
> I tried to format my SD.The first time Okamiden worked like a charm.I played over 2 hours without any problems and shut down my DS.The second time I tried to start the game,white screen again.After that,I formatted again.White screen as a result.I installed Akaio again with no results.I downloaded both dumps to try (Lamefuck and ckvgz) with the same results.What is going on?I can confirm that ALL other games run flawlessly except Okamiden.Any suggestions?



Any ideas?I need help...


----------



## taken (Mar 13, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> fuck this game is almost unbearable to play you have to switch off and on ex 5 each timer you cannot leave it on it slows down the game to a crawl and there's a lot of painting parts and by the looks of it gets worse in later dungeons too...


I am playing it with DeSmuME. I got no trouble so far.


----------



## Magus (Mar 13, 2011)

i'm having a problem... after getting the cut skill,the game tells me to cut the stone lantern but no matter how i hit them,they just don't get cut... i can't leave the area either,is that supposed to be a copy protection or do i just suck or what?


----------



## machomuu (Mar 13, 2011)

Odd, this NFO was pretty...calm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 13, 2011)

Just played; it's like a Wii port of Okami


----------



## asakura8701 (Mar 13, 2011)

even with woodtt i get two white screen i can't see what i can do ?? any help please for dstt/dstti cards
also just for asking is there any diference with ckvgz and lamefuck release ?


----------



## panmusic (Mar 13, 2011)

I also have 2 whote screens using AKAIO 1.8.6a.


----------



## jaxxster (Mar 13, 2011)

i get an error 4 when loading this with r4i-SDHC retrogamefan edition. Any tips?


----------



## Ikki (Mar 13, 2011)

panmusic said:
			
		

> I also have 2 whote screens using AKAIO 1.8.6a.



I use 1.8.5a and have no problems.


----------



## haflore (Mar 13, 2011)

I don't know if I like this...

Oh well! It's a great game, at least!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 13, 2011)

taken said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats the speed like?


----------



## rave420 (Mar 13, 2011)

listen, nobody can give you an estimation of speed of emulation on your computer.

On my Quad Core AMD Phenom it runs at 100%, on my netbook with Intel atom dual core it's around 50%.

how fast the game will be emulated on your computer depends soley on how good your computer is.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 13, 2011)

desemu it is than


----------



## GeekyGuy (Mar 13, 2011)

Magus said:
			
		

> i'm having a problem... after getting the cut skill,the game tells me to cut the stone lantern but no matter how i hit them,they just don't get cut... i can't leave the area either,is that supposed to be a copy protection or do i just suck or what?



Hmm...I don't want to say it's NOT some type of AP, as the game is working perfectly on my Cyclo, but I will say this, be sure to read the scrolls that accompany receiving each new power. The scrolls give you practical tips on exactly how to draw with the Celestial Brush so that the touch screen doesn't accidentally misread your commands. For that technique, be sure you draw your line outside of one end of the object and finish outside the other side of the object. Also, it only works when drawn horizontally. 

Best of luck.


----------



## asakura8701 (Mar 13, 2011)

i got it work finally , for dstt/dstti possessor wood4tt 1.25 is the solution


----------



## DryYoshi (Mar 13, 2011)

Seems to work on Wood R4. Gonna start playing tommorow (although it already is "tommorow").


----------



## Seaking (Mar 14, 2011)

GeekyGuy said:
			
		

> Magus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



actually, yeah it is AP.
i tried the JP rom when it was released and that was the point i got stuck at. the lanterns are the AP spot.


----------



## chyyran (Mar 14, 2011)

So many games now!

I still have to finish PvZ, on my second 999 Playthrough, just started Pokemanz (meh, it's one of those games you gotta play if you have a DS) and now this.
.. w00t! I'm stocked for March Break!


----------



## Sylar1 (Mar 14, 2011)

GeekyGuy said:
			
		

> Magus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep it's apparently Anti Piracy.


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Mar 14, 2011)

people take things too seriously to be the internet,it's just so funny to see so much drama


----------



## mikeychunn (Mar 14, 2011)

DryYoshi said:
			
		

> Seems to work on Wood R4. Gonna start playing tommorow (although it already is "tommorow").



Don't count on it. After you get the slash skill, you'll hit an ap. Apparently wood rpg works with ap bypass but not for wood r4


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 14, 2011)

The Acekard RPG is able to have the AAP function due to overall, being a fairly good flash cart. It was just expensive as all hell and not worth it to keep making when the Acekard team could create the just as good and cheaper to make Acekard 2/2i.

Wood R4 and all variations of Wood that aren't the RPG do need retrogamefan's patch as it stands though.


----------



## mikeychunn (Mar 14, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> The Acekard RPG is able to have the AAP function due to overall, being a fairly good flash cart. It was just expensive as all hell and not worth it to keep making when the Acekard team could create the just as good and cheaper to make Acekard 2/2i.
> 
> Wood R4 and all variations of Wood that aren't the RPG do need retrogamefan's patch as it stands though.



I thought wood r4 is unable to play patched games?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 14, 2011)

mikeychunn said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It just doesn't have support for patched games. This means that if they don't work, YWG isn't going to make it so they do. Wood runs every patched game I've ever used perfectly.


----------



## mikeychunn (Mar 14, 2011)

mikeychunn said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha, thanks for that. Just tried it and  it works. I can finally get past that part. Now to stay up and play


----------



## FulgoreSama (Mar 14, 2011)

This game is pretty kickass so far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just got past the second boss, definitely lots of fun and the game seems to be full of wonder for me.
I hope Capcom keeps popping the good ones out.


----------



## Hielkenator (Mar 14, 2011)

FulgoreSama said:
			
		

> This game is pretty kickass so far
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Most of the time they do...


----------



## SLiV3R (Mar 14, 2011)

Seaking said:
			
		

> GeekyGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ok, thanks for that answer. I was just starting a new thread to ask about this. But now I know =)

Hope I can make this work. This is absolutely one of the best games on the DS!

EDIT: It works! so this is making my week very great =)

Awsome game really!


----------



## vodoochild81 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey guys. I can't believe this is out already. Please fill me in. I have a r4 with  iwood. Not sure if its the recent one, but If I update to the most recent one will this work? Whats the word on the AP? Thanks!


----------



## lachinay (Mar 14, 2011)

read the forum, a crack is already out. Or just get the patched rom...


----------



## chyyran (Mar 14, 2011)

Is anyone having this problem where you can't go into other areas? You just pass through the blue portal. My bro was having this problem on wood R4i Gold, gonna give him a patched version to see if that fixes the problem.


----------



## hova1 (Mar 14, 2011)

this game is pretty good so far. the loading times between areas is 4 seconds and it can be annoying sometimes. but it's still good


----------



## panmusic (Mar 14, 2011)

Has anyone else troubles running this game with akaio 1.8.6a?


----------



## GeekyGuy (Mar 15, 2011)

hova1 said:
			
		

> this game is pretty good so far. the loading times between areas is 4 seconds and it can be annoying sometimes. but it's still good



Wow, you're getting four-second load times? Really? What card are you using? For me, it's roughly a full second, maybe two before a boss or cutscene.


----------



## princefarzan (Mar 15, 2011)

Game is rly good, except there are some major slowdowns/lag in certain areas, I know its not my microsd because i have a SanDisk 8GB class 4 anyone else having this issue?


----------



## justin05 (Mar 15, 2011)

GeekyGuy said:
			
		

> hova1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think he's on M3DS. The avatar is kinda pointing it out. I get fairly good loading times on Akaio 1.8.6. 
I cant believe how the 2nd boss was a whole lot easier than the pesky frog.


----------



## Popin (Mar 15, 2011)

I still need to get this.



			
				tigris said:
			
		

> Just played; it's like a Wii port of Okami


You mean that the game is almost like a port of the Wii game, which is a port of the PS2 one?


----------



## Tonindo (Mar 17, 2011)

I can't get it to work on Supercard DStwo. The game boots and I can see the Nintendo and Capcom logo but then it's just black. I just got my DStwo and every other game that I've tried has worked. Is there something I'm missing here?


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 17, 2011)

Update to the latest firmware and EOS and try it in clean mode (or patch mode if you always run in clean mode), if it doesn't work redownload the ROM.


----------



## Tonindo (Mar 17, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> Update to the latest firmware and EOS and try it in clean mode (or patch mode if you always run in clean mode), if it doesn't work redownload the ROM.


I have the latest EOS, but firmware? I thought EOS was the firmware. I have tried the game in clean and patched mode, and neither of them work.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 17, 2011)

Format your microSD with Panasonic SD formatter, (after formatting, use FULL - ERASE ON) and right click your SD drive when inserted, select Extra and then the first option.


----------



## Tonindo (Mar 17, 2011)

I downloaded another rom of the game and got it to work. The first one, which didn't work, was the Lamefuck release. Sausage Head, thanks for your effort to help!


----------



## GameFreak_020 (Mar 29, 2011)

For all the people who want to download this game, Please buy this game if you like it! this game doesn't sell many because okami isn't a very wellknown franchise so they can use every support you can give!!


other games like pokemon already sells like crazy so then i don't care if you download that one, but okami really needs support


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Mar 29, 2011)

GameFreak_020 said:
			
		

> For all the people who want to download this game, Please buy this game if you like it! this game doesn't sell many because okami isn't a very wellknown franchise so they can use every support you can give!!
> 
> 
> other games like pokemon already sells like crazy so then i don't care if you download that one, but okami really needs support


LOL. Thats just lame dude.
Pirating is pirating.

Its like telling people to steal from one bank A instead of bank B, because you have an account in bank B


----------

